# Melodics for learning?



## 3DC (Nov 24, 2021)

Since Melodics is right now on sale for 99.88$, I wonder if anyone is using it and what is your opinion about it. 
Is it worth it or complete waste of time?


----------



## milford59 (Nov 29, 2021)

Never heard of it - sorry


----------



## KEM (Nov 29, 2021)

It’s meh at best, I was taking it for piano and after getting an actual teacher I’ve seen much better improvements than I ever did with Melodics


----------



## milford59 (Dec 3, 2021)

3DC said:


> I guess it makes sense since most of the members here are advanced composers and music producers.


I’m not an advanced composer or a music producer - but I’ve still never heard of it - what am I missing ?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 3, 2021)

Looks like it is free to try. So it can't really hurt.


----------



## Daren Audio (Dec 3, 2021)

Melodics is included in bundled software with purchase of M-Audio products. Everyone has a unique learning style. Some learn more effectively with formal, in-person piano instruction while others excel online visually. If you're a visual learner and have discipline for self-pace learning, this may be of value as long as you put in time and effort. I'd recommend trying out the free version to see if this is for you before committing to their other pricing tiers. The lessons and exercises are similar to what you see on Rousseau YouTube Channel. Notes drop down and you press the corresponding key.


----------

